# i can't choose a crate! god help me i am so useless



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Whatever you get, if you are using it for travelling, check it fits through the car door. There are an awful lot of nearly new/unused large dog crates on eBay, whose original purchasers forgot this essential bit of research!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I no doubt recommend a wire crate. I have a precision crate - it is either the XL or the XXL. I also have a Midwest Crate from a pet store. I do like the precision crate a little better, but both are very sturdy.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Good advice from both ladies!

Also, for aesthetics (and to make a better den) you can always cover the crate with a throw or a crate cover.

I have purchased I Crates. They are in-expensive and fold easily (ok as easily as a square can fold). They have held up well and fit in the trunk. Mine have gone around the country.

When the girls fly, they have a plastic crate, as required by the airlines, but it is so awkward I don't use it otherwise.


Tabatha


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have canvas crates for mine - but they are toy size, so it doesn't really compare. I love the ease of folding/erecting them, though, and how light weight they are. I have got a largish wire crate, but it weighs a ton and is a pain to put up and down, so it lives in the back of the garage, with all the other things that I may need again one day.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I also recommend the wire crates mine are 48x30x33 & 48x31x34 they can stand up and stretch out well in these, a suggestion I have if you can find one with a metal pan in the bottom as apposed to plastic the plastic tends to break easily. One more suggestion I have is dri-dek tiles they are great and if they do have an accident or vomit it goes thru and they do not lay in the mess it great for puppies.
Dri-Dek® Tiles - Jeffers

This is one of the crates I have and it's not to heavy the other ones I have I could not pick up by myself it's a great crate but way to heavy to travel with.
Life Stages™ Fold & Carry Pet Homes - Jeffers


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok here is the Midwest I Crates single door #1542.









Measures 28" wide x 42" deep x 30" tall. Comes with a divider and pan for $66.75 shipped from Amazon, which the Kennel Aire at $180 w/out shipping does not. (!!!) At that price if it didn't fit in the car I could buy two and leave one up there folded up in the garage and still spend less than I'd expected to. But hopefully it'll fit and I'll be able to get that personalized Luna SS bowl from Animal Outfitters instead.

So this is a decent model yeah? And size is ok? They have a next size up. It's got a finish on it, maybe it's not great but it won't be raw naked chain link metal like the ones I saw at the store. Which were way more expensive than this btw.

The Life Stages one PudleMom mentioned seems to be identical to the i Crates. Pricing is similar. 28" x 42" x31". I like the idea of that 1" extra up top. Am I projecting? Is 30" fine or is 31" better?

Also is there someone who sells the little side paddings you can wrap around the inside walls of the crate? I've seen them but can't find them on line. You know, just the band along the bottom, like about 6"-8" high. It's white and has a diamond pattern on it from the padding.

I think I'm going to try to make my own crate cover. (I checked the prices...) I have never sewed a stich in my life. But how hard could it be? I mean it's a box. Crate covers are fine for indoors in a mild climate to begin with right? I won't be depriving Spot of oxygen? Should I poke some holes in it just in case, if I use my own materials and aren't sure of the breathability? Such as Serie A flags which feel very plasticky.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

My personal preference is for wire crates. I feel like they have better ventilation, are more portable due to collapsing down (but not on the dog!) and as you pointed out are easier to disguise! I have a crate that has both an end door and a side door, which I really like for its flexibility. It is the life stages crate. 1600DD Series Double Door Life Stages, Midwest 1600DD Series Life Stages

I can't recommend size, as my poodle is a mini. I just hoped he would stay insize when I purchased mine!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

taem said:


> Ok here is the Midwest I Crates single door #1542.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I have that crate. That is the MidWest one I was referring to. I have the next size up - 48 x 30 x 33. I prefer the larger size that I have. The Precision crate I also have is smaller and Henry doesn't fit comfortably anymore. Henry is a large standard (26-27 inches tall and 60 lbs.). Millie fits fine in both the smaller crate and the larger one. She is moderately sized - almost 25 inches tall and 45 lbs. 

I don't know much about crate covers, I have never used one. When Millie was a puppy we just covered her crate with a sheet to make it feel more den-like. Now we just leave it as is. Wire crates do look nice with a cover, though!


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Millie! I think I'll bump up a size.

Life Stages is Midwest also. So what the heck is the difference between these two models? Life Stages is $71 shipped. Same dimensions except 1" taller. I have no idea which of tehse I should get lol. I can handle shipping info on my own maybe.

Life Stages:


> Exceptionally versatile single-door dog crate with adjustable divider panel
> Safe and secure slide-bolt latches; 1-1/2-by-5-1/2-inch mesh; rounded corners
> Easily sets up and folds down for storage and portability; 2 plastic handles
> Durable satin-black electro-coat finish; ABS-plastic pan included
> ...


Midwest single door 1542:


> Durable pet crate designed with convenient features in mind
> Satin black Electro-Coat finish with easy-to-clean ABS plastic pan
> Ideal for pets 71 to 90 pounds
> Easy setup with no tools required
> ...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have the iCrate 1548. I'm not sure what the difference between the iCrate and the Life Stages is - even looking at all of that information.

I'm pretty terrible at making decisions as well. Luckily I didn't have all these choices when I went to Pet Supplies Plus, LOL!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Mine says 1628 Life stages by midwest. My dogs range from 38 lbs/22" to 70lbs/28" and they all fit comfortable in this kennel. I had they same dilemma when I was purchasing kennels too,I bought them online as I found the were much cheaper even paying the shipping. My first kennel was bought thru e-bay and I actually paid more for the shipping than the kennel but it was still cheaper than the local pet store. Decisions,decisions hope this helps.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

This thread really helped. I saved $100+ and have a better idea about size. Thanks guys! I haven't ordered it yet (pup won't be born for a while lol) so if anyone else wants to weigh in I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

taem said:


> This thread really helped. I saved $100+ and have a better idea about size. Thanks guys! I haven't ordered it yet (pup won't be born for a while lol) so if anyone else wants to weigh in I'd love to hear it.


Another thing you might want to consider is keeping an eye on Craigslist/ Kijiji. I have two crates, one for work and one for home, and I bought one off of Craigslist for a tiny sum. The previous owner had barely used it with her dog and it was in near perfect condition. I also found a great baby gate on Craigslist.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Also, maybe folks could comment on what sort of bedding works best? This would be for a 8-9 week pup. Pick something odd like this:








Here's a more basic bolster:








Or should I just keep it simple? With a folded up blanket underneath or something.








What do std pups seem to prefer at 8-9 weeks and a few weeks thereafter, in your opinion?

And can I just say, In the Company of Dogs and Animal Outfitters have really nice, good looking stuff. But the prices! I should just stop looking I'm just making myself feel bad. I mean ok duck canvas, nice, and that's the sort of thing I really like, but... $80 for just the cover? And it's still extra for them to stamp a name on there... Just killing me, these guys. Personalized Canvas Bed Cover *chew resistant*










I think I just have to have that canvas bed cover though. Isn't that nice? I don't even care that it's chew resistant. It's a good thing I saved money on the crate.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you looking for bedding inside the crate or just for laying around in the house? I wouldn't recommend putting any bedding in the crate until your pup is fully potty trained. This will help prevent your pup from soiling its crate. Millie wet her crate a few times when I had bedding because it soaked through and she didn't have to sit in it. This was solved by removing the bedding until she was potty trained. Now, I have this in her crate: Eco Nap - Classics | West Paw Design I absolutely LOVE it. It is easily machine washable and sooo cozy. West Paw is so awesome - they actually custom made a mat for me because Millie's crate was somehow larger than their largest size! I have one for both of her crates.

For lounging in the house, we have a few beds. Millie and Henry's favorite is this bed from Orvis: Luxury Dog Beds Fleece / Ultimate Fleece Wraparound Bed -- Orvis

We also have a down filler from Cuddledown and a cover from molly mutt: the dog bed duvet company. The dogs adore this one as well. The down filler isn't washable but the cover is. I believe the cover is also relatively water proof. Millie had a few accidents on it and there was no harm done to the down filler. 

That fluffy green bed you posted a photo of looks super comfy too!


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd go with the simple cotton fleece beds, just for your initial potty training period. My puppy tended to piddle a little bit in her bed for the first month or so before she had a handle on holding it through the night (it happened even when I got up at 2AM to take her out), and the fleece things go in the washer with no problem. They also absorb very well, so you don't end up having to also wash the puppy every time it has an accident in its bed, and they're cheap, so you aren't out too much money. You can always get a more substantial bed later on.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

The beds are for inside the crate. In the sectioned off area with the divider, to make the humongous crate puppy sized.

I totally forgot about pee and poop lol. We potty trained our toys differently and we never had a single crate accident because they were never locked in. 

I really like both West Paw and Molly Mutt. Someone should make a stickied thread here for links like this because I've been browsing around a while now and never came across these. Google and bing both seem to funnel you to places that aren't nearly as good as these.

I'm getting these two beds, the cow and one of the solid eco naps from West Paw Design, which is a great place.

















Both are 28"x21"x3".

Also this from Molly Mutt would make it possible to provide a very thickly cushioned bedding that you could toss in the washer:









But my question is whether a pup at 8 weeks and a month or so beyond that would even want thickly padded overly soft bedding.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a wire crate for the car and a fabric one in the house, but my dog's an adult. When he was a pup, we schlepped the wire crate between the house and the car. I like the wire in the car ... he can see out, it folds down when not needed, but can live in the boot, and I feel it gives him a bit more protection in case of a crash. 

I like the bolster beds in the wire crate, but probably just my unnecessary worrying about him leaning up against the wire when he sleeps. 

If I had unlimited room in both house and car, I'd probably go for plastic. But being that space is as a premium in this country, I needed foldable stuff.

I've read suggestions not to put bedding in the crate as it encourages soiling, but that hasn't been my experience. Never had a dog soil a crate, and I put bedding in to encourage the dog to lie down and nap.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think dogs appreciate a comfy bed at any age - especially if it is mine! I have a large collection of cheap fleece throws and blankets (thank you IKEA and Asda), which can fold up in crates, throw over furniture and car seats, or cover the floor when they have bones to chew, then throw in the washing machine and dry in no time. I also chopped up an old sleeping bag and made half a dozen fleece covered crate pads - again fully washable. For some reason the throws sold for humans seem to be a fraction of the price of the ones sold for dogs - cheaper than buying the fabric, in fact.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

For a slightly different perspective:

1) Mia prefers a wire crate to a hardcover crate because of the ventilation and visibility.
2) Except for about six weeks over the winter, Mia prefers sleeping on the plastic bottom of the crate. I usually find that she's kicked the bedding off to a side so that she can lay on the plastic. It's a little frustrating to me, because I am in love with some of those designs you posted above.

What does this mean in terms of advice? Start basic, and let the dog choose. There is no sense in spending hundreds on crates and beds just to have your dog ignore the bounty. For your first crate liner, use a fleece blanket and wait to see if your dog wants more or less. As for the crate, I personally find that the wire crates are too bulky to move regularly (I am a petite woman with a Honda), so I have a portable, collapsable crate that I use for agility class and vacations, which lives (more or less) in my car.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

A few thoughts: 

I think ventilation is more of an issue if the dog is going to be crated for hours when it is hot. 

I had two plastic crates when Dexter was a puppy--a small one that I used in the car and kept the door open in the living room. He saw it as his secret clubhouse and would stash stuff there and retreat when he wanted. I had him sleep in the big one at night for a couple of weeks until I felt like he was solid on the housetraining thing. But I was in LA without air conditioning, so I relented pretty early and let him sleep on the bed/floor at night. 

Like you, I have a sedan. I bought a big collapsible soft crate to use for travel and at shows. When he was still young, I would keep it open in the den for use as his retreat/clubhouse. Now I just use it at shows. Warning: soft crates are fragile and can be destroyed in minutes by a dog not happy to be there, so are only for crate-trained dogs. 

I think dogs use bedding to regulate temperature just like we do. Dexter sleeps loose in the bedroom and night, and seems to rotate between our bed, his bed, wool carpet, and bare floor. In a crate I would provide something he can shove aside if he is hot. Wool fleece could be another good choice because it is supposed to help regulate body temperature.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Liz said:


> For a slightly different perspective:
> 
> 1) Mia prefers a wire crate to a hardcover crate because of the ventilation and visibility.
> 2) Except for about six weeks over the winter, Mia prefers sleeping on the plastic bottom of the crate. I usually find that she's kicked the bedding off to a side so that she can lay on the plastic. It's a little frustrating to me, because I am in love with some of those designs you posted above.
> ...


Millie did the EXACT same thing as a pup. Well, once I trusted her not to potty and started letting her have a crate pad. She would scrunch it to one side of her crate and lay on the bare plastic. She doesn't do this anymore, though and seems to love the mat. I actually take the fleece mat with me when I travel so she has a little portable bed. 

taem, you could buy the fleece lining and then try using it with her. If she potties in her crate (which she may or may not do. Millie totally did IF bedding was present because she had weak bladder control and knew it would soak through) then you can simply stop using the mat until she is more reliable. Also, it is so easy to wash it really isn't a problem to keep it in the crate UNLESS it begins to hinder her potty training (which it did with Millie).


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

One more piece of only somewhat related advice: if you trust the breeder to socialize, get a pup at ~10 weeks, not 8 (and certainly not 7). The connection with crate issues is that Dexter was sooo much easier to housetrain, and easier all around (no drama the first night), and part of it was that extra two weeks.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Feralpudel said:


> I think dogs use bedding to regulate temperature just like we do. Dexter sleeps loose in the bedroom and night, and seems to rotate between our bed, his bed, wool carpet, and bare floor. In a crate I would provide something he can shove aside if he is hot. Wool fleece could be another good choice because it is supposed to help regulate body temperature.


This is my hesitation. My toys were never locked in and so they had thick bedding in their crates. But sometimes they'd like to sleep on tile, on thin carpet, on thick carpet, leaning up against something, stretched out on middle of floor, etc. Especially when they were pups they seemed to like to really stretch out sometimes. I'm wondering what the most versatile setup would be, since he'll sleep with the door closed for a while and won't have a choice.



Liz said:


> Start basic, and let the dog choose. There is no sense in spending hundreds on crates and beds just to have your dog ignore the bounty.





fjm said:


> For some reason the throws sold for humans seem to be a fraction of the price of the ones sold for dogs - cheaper than buying the fabric, in fact.


That's the crazy part, all this stressing has nothing to do with the dog, it's about *me*. But what isn't lol. West Paw Designs just kills you with their cute stuff though, this is the cutest dog stuff catalog I've seen online. Definitely not cheap but not soul-crushing either (like the $600 wooden crate at In the Company of Dogs), and the goods look restaurant quality. I want every single one of their toys:



















Feralpudel said:


> One more piece of only somewhat related advice: if you trust the breeder to socialize, get a pup at ~10 weeks, not 8 (and certainly not 7). The connection with crate issues is that Dexter was sooo much easier to housetrain, and easier all around (no drama the first night), and part of it was that extra two weeks.


You know I as having exactly that same conversation with a breeder last night, who keeps her litters intact for a little while longer. I wondered from the start if 8 weeks is really ideal.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

I used a product called "Dry Fur" as a crate liner when we first got Casey as a puppy.

Products | DryFur®

They are excellent stuff, good to line a travel crate and good for at-home use in a crate for a short while. The pads are disposable, not washable. I used them briefly (maybe a couple weeks, if that) until Casey was dependable overnight. He was about 14 weeks old when we got him, so already he was somewhat reliable overnight, more so than an 8 week old puppy would be.

The company also sells things like "Live Animal" stickers for your crate, useful if you have to ship a dog.

Now I used Pet-O-Beds Pet-O-Bed Main Page in two different sizes. One is a square one for Pippin's regular sleeping quarters, and the other is a crate-sized one that goes into the plastic crate to make a nice comfy surface while we're traveling. We have a station wagon so the dog crates (plastic) are in the "way back." The Pet-O-Beds fit exactly into the crates and form a nice nest area where the dogs automatically curl up. I like that they can't scrunch around in their bedding; the foam gives them a lot of padding and protection from the hard plastic.

We also have those faux shearling pads in the family room for napping on. Sometimes the dogs use them; more often they just snooze on the carpet.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I also use a Midwest wire crate for each of my girls. Lacey in a small size and Sadie in a medium because she is alot longer in length and I don't want her cramping up. I have the one with the double door, which is really handy on how you want to position the crate in your house. The girls both love their crates! For travelling, I have a large plastic crate which sits buckled up in the back seat. I also went to our local thrift stores here and picked up baby blankets to put in their crates. The velvet ones are sooooo soft! Ok, ok, so I spoil my girls a bit!


----------

